# Can't boot, hangs at Intel Boot Agent



## Vonquent (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi there,

Firstly, my apologies if I've posted this thread in the wrong sub-forum. I haven't been able to diagnose why my PC won't boot so had to go with my best guess.

On to the problem. I've just recently been given an old PC build by a friend, which was pieced together with various used (but allegedly working) components and not yet functioning. After replacing some missing components (PSU/DVDRW) it turns on, posts, but then freezes on the following message:

Detect drives done, no any drive found.

Initializing Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.36
PXE 2.1 Build 085 (WfM 2.0)

I suspected that the HDD might be playing up, though was told that it had been tested and should be working fine. Nonetheless, it didn't have an OS installed, so I decided to try booting from a Windows 7 DVD. I changed the boot sequence order in BIOS to CD-ROM first, but after saving and rebooting I just got the same error again. At this point, I should point out that the DVD drive is brand new and I tried with two different Windows discs (tested as working on laptop).

At this point I'm pretty confused, as I was under the impression that you could boot from CD/DVD even if the HDD is fried, but I just seem to get stuck at the Intel Boot Agent. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## potatological (Mar 17, 2013)

Check to be sure that all data cables are plugged in, meaning the Data cable from the mobo to the CD/DVD Drive and check that the PSU cable is also securely plugged in. What exactly are the system specs? CPU? Yes you can boot from the DVD drive even if the HDD is fried, but the data cables are important. What model is the CD/DVD Drive?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Disconnect the Hdd and then boot from the OS disc.

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

